# A new project



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

This one is coming along nicely. The handle is a piece of apple I found which had a nice 90 degree bend to it. This handle was intended to be the ogee curved joint handle from the last stick I did, but when I was drilling it out for the dowel, the drill drifted into a bit of unseen punky wood and went out through the side of the handle. I was going to chuck it but decided to keep it. I cut off the damaged part to see what I had left, which ended up being a handle with an angled joint.

The shank is a very dark piece of yellow birch.

I thought a light colored spacer would look good, so I used the ash off cut from the curved joint handle.

It needs a bit more shaping on the nose and some minor cracks in the handle need some sawdust and glue, but so far so good.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good! Might have some apple to work myself as it's tree trimming time of year and the crab apple out front is in dire need of lower branch removal. Wish I had access to that yellow birch around here. Makes a great looking shank.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking cane and a good save on the handle. I use a Forstner bit for most of my drilling. It helps cut down on the bit being sucked to the side.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, yellow birch (for looks) has become a favorite of mine. A surprisingly tough wood, too. Fortunately, while I was cruising the woods late last summer, I came across an area with a ton of it.

I do think I need to get a nice set of Forstner bits. I have two at the moment one is 1/2 inch the other 1 1/2 inch.

Going to be a while until I get to finish this one since we are back in the freezer. High today was mid 20s.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicely done. Good llking cane Dww2. It is hard to get apple wood in this area. But i like working with it when I can get some .


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fortunately, apple trees grow like weeds here. Got my woodturner's eye on one up back about 1.5 feet in diameter. Root to the first crotch is about 4-5 feet long so that will make some mighty nice bowls someday.


----------

